# Smoking witches cauldron w/ candy!



## Skiddy (Oct 8, 2012)

Now that the Halloween bug has bitten my wife, she keeps coming up with ideas that I then have to create. This year she wanted a huge cauldron that would hold the candy for the ToTs. No big deal, I'll just get one from the store and not have another project. It was not to be. None of the stores or the internet could provide us with a cauldron that was big enough to match her vision. Here is the end result.






This is the full 2 lbs of dry ice.






This was a test. I only ran about 2 lbs of dry ice but will be using about 8-10 lbs on the big night. I also corrected some of the light bleed through in the cauldron. I'm in the process of adding a tripod and chains.

I will post a how-to in the appropriate section in a bit.

-Skiddy


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yay to your wife for her ideas and Yay to you for doing a great job pulling it off


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Smokin'


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

awesome!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Really well done!
Love it


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

very nice work!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks as if you have a good woman to motivate you Nice job!


----------



## cmk4425 (Oct 16, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## DocK (Apr 1, 2013)

That is one cool cauldron... nice work!


----------



## thebrainyscientist1 (Sep 17, 2011)

hi there how did you make this what did you use for your large sized container? thanks.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Always listen to your lady, especially if she is telling you to go build Halloween stuff......TELLING you to go build Halloween stuff! Take her out to dinner also for that! Great job on the prop it looks great!


----------



## Gweede (Aug 7, 2014)

Great Job! Ahhh is always nice to hear a man listens & does what his wifey asks him to do!! :laughvil:


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

How big is the cauldron? (Dimensions please)
Are you adding sound effects to this (e.g. bubbling, gurgling, etc.)?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

You can check out their build thread here: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=40365&referrerid=7062


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks great!


----------

